# Anyone here listen to the radio show called Coast to Coast AM?



## Frijid (Feb 26, 2013)

Just curious if it still has the crowd it used to.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm in Australia, so no. But I have heard of it. Skeptoid went to town on them for the tripe and pseudoscience that they parade to the masses...


----------



## pageyjim (Feb 26, 2013)

I use to listen to it all the time. I still miss Art Bell. I tune in from time to time. I have three songs downloaded to my phone, only a Coast to Coast fan can appreciate. Inca Dance, Boom Boom Ba and Some Velvet Morning. Why do I feel like I said too much?


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 26, 2013)

Pfft, grew up on that show. Don't get to hear it as much nowadays, but it's definitely an institution. My fave episodes are when the Ghost Investigative Society is on, and they play their new EVP recordings..

I was part of the listening audience that killed Art Bell's clock, btw - one night one of the mass consciousness teachers was on, and he asked everyone listening to take a moment to concentrate on making the clock above Art's desk stop, and after a moment, it did indeed stop cold.


----------



## EZO (Feb 26, 2013)

Been listening since 1995 and still do if I'm up late at night. I still enjoy the show but it's never been quite the same without Art Bell at the mic.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 26, 2013)

As a boy, I listened to the old ghost stories and crime stories on WOR (New York) which I loved, and later, in the 90's, discovered Art Bell, who interviewed me once. It was there that I fell in love with the C Crane "Trek light" flashlight! It was my first flashlight that cost more than $5 and introduced me to the world of people who liked flashlights. I thought I was the only one!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 26, 2013)

I catch it once in awhile when I'm working nights, mostly because I'd rather listen to talk radio than sports talk or music. I take everything on that show with a bucket of salt though.

I do like Inca Dance. Thanks for letting me know the name of that tune. Found an extended version of it here.


----------



## Frijid (Feb 26, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I take everything on that show with a bucket of salt though.



i know right? tonight it's about planet x, end of the world and pole shifts. i thought that stuff would end with 2012, but i guess not. i'm off to the kitchen before it comes on to find a gallon of salt!


----------



## Slumber (Feb 26, 2013)

I listen. I can't be bothered to track what's coming up so I'll tune in and if topics of the night bore me (Big Foot, Sun Block Dangers) it's iPod time.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 26, 2013)

Frijid said:


> i know right? tonight it's about planet x, end of the world and pole shifts.



Well pole shifts are definitely real and inevitable, that's part of having a planet with a liquid metal core. And technically the world will eventually come to an end. Planet X is a bust, but the good news there is that we now know there are more planets than there are stars, so there's no shortage of other undiscovered planets.

Thnk of the show as campfire stories, not really a science show per se. It's okay to have tales of the local monster or unexplained phenomena thrown in there with interesting facts or the bizarre..


----------



## Frijid (Feb 26, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Well pole shifts are definitely real and inevitable, . And technically the world will eventually come to an end.




i wonder if pole shifts are really earth ending if they would happen today? i heard the world will end in about 5 billions years when the sun goes red giant. i'll mark my calender to see that!


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 26, 2013)

Frijid said:


> i wonder if pole shifts are really earth ending if they would happen today? i heard the world will end in about 5 billions years when the sun goes red giant. i'll mark my calender to see that!



Pole shifts will mean your compass will need some radical realignment to use, and we're hoping migratory animals don't rely on magnetic north too much. Short of that, in the GPS era, there wouldn't be much effect on civilization. And the warming from the expansion of the Sun will vaporize everything on Earth long before it is swallowed up; all of which assumes we are never again struck by a large asteroid..


----------



## Frijid (Feb 26, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> And the warming from the expansion of the Sun will vaporize everything on Earth long before it is swallowed up; all of which assumes we are never again struck by a large asteroid..




in the future i'd say we'll have better asteroid defense, but as of right now, none of the known ones are on a certain path for us. i think.

my major point would be about a pole shift would be our "defense shield" against solar radiation would weaken or disappear completely while it is shifting

all the talk of the world ending, it sometimes isn't worth living with.


----------



## dudemar (Feb 27, 2013)

Guilty as charged. :laughing: My favorite night is Friday night open lines.

I turn on Coast to Coast when I can't sleep at night. Most of it is baloney, while some things are fascinating. My favorite was the night they talked about people disappearing in the woods. No explanation for the disappearances. Very creepy listening to the stories. I was hooked so I looked up the guy being interviewed. Turns out he was a Bigfoot fanatic. Whoops.

There was some comic relief to find out the guy was a bigfoot fanatic, but it doesn't change the fact there are documented cases of unexplained disappearances. That creeps me out a lot.


----------



## Frijid (Feb 27, 2013)

dudemar said:


> :laughing: My favorite night is Friday night open lines.



love the open lines. george does it ok, but i prefer when john does it. he has an awesome voice


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, I actually kinda forgot about Coast to Coast AM. I remember stumbling upon it in the 90's late at night. I usually never listen to the radio late at night anymore, because I only listen to the radio while driving, not at home, and I am rarely still in my car late at night. Those days of driving home from late night parties or clubs are mostly a thing of the past, but could resurface(just without the drinking!) I did that every friday/saturday night from about 1985-2002....

But I see people here saying that the subject matter discussed on CTC AM isnt always true, or is pseudo-science. Well, dont you all know that you cant say things that arent true on radio or the internet? So it must be true! LOL


----------



## mvyrmnd (Feb 27, 2013)

HighlanderNorth said:


> But I see people here saying that the subject matter discussed on CTC AM isnt always true, or is pseudo-science. Well, dont you all know that you cant say things that arent true on radio or the internet? So it must be true! LOL



I heard someone say once: "Information on the internet is as reliable as something scribbled on the back of the toilet door at a pub"

I've found it to be quite apt.

The mind bending bit is that because this information is now on the internet, it's not reliable... but because it's stating that fact it must be reliable... but it's not... but it must be...


----------



## EZO (Feb 27, 2013)

Remember, if _"information on the internet is unreliable"_, this at times includes CPF; being the internet too, last I checked.

And anyone questioning or criticizing the veracity of the subject matter on Coast to Coast is missing the point of this oft entertaining show.


----------



## Frijid (Feb 27, 2013)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Well, dont you all know that you cant say things that arent true on radio or the internet? So it must be true! LOL



Like the commericial says

"here comes my date, i met him on the internet, he's a french model. uh..... bonjour??


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 28, 2013)

HighlanderNorth said:


> I only listen to the radio while driving, not at home



Head over to TuneIn or IHeartRadio, you could be listening now (and Coast To Coast is on..)


----------



## Frijid (Feb 28, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> you could be listening now (and Coast To Coast is on..)



If i fall asleep and wanna listen to the show some more, i go to youtube. people upload the full episodes everyday on there


----------



## dudemar (Feb 28, 2013)

^That's what I do too.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Feb 28, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Head over to TuneIn or IHeartRadio, you could be listening now (and Coast To Coast is on..)



Well I have a rule that when I am at home, like right now, I only watch or listen to important, pertinent, educational, factual, real life programming, and since Coast to Coast AM is often more about entertainment than education, I forgo it.

Anyway, I must get back to Robot Chicken now......LOL


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 28, 2013)

Eh, I do educational all day, gotta unwind at some point; may as well do it live with three million other folks..


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been listening to C2C since the 90's.I wish Art Bell would come back but George still does a great job.

I still remember the night Art had a terrorist expert on and he was telling everyone to expect an attack on US soil.He even said "they're here and they're training to attack us."

That was 3 months before 9/11.Still gives me chills knowing how right he was.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm another long time listener. George is okay, but there will never be another Art. 

Geoff


----------



## Frijid (Mar 6, 2013)

Flying Turtle said:


> I'm another long time listener. George is okay, but there will never be another Art.
> 
> Geoff



yeah george is decent, but i prefer john b wells. i can't comment on art, i didn't know about the show until about 5 months ago, so i haven't heard art


----------



## EZO (Mar 6, 2013)

As someone who has listened to the show since the mid 1990s I really miss Art Bell and the way he could orchestrate his show...and with no caller delay! He was a kind of artist in what he did and he will surely go down as one of the greats of late night radio, right up there with Jean Shepard. George Noory does an OK job but he ain't no Art Bell, that's for sure. That said, I too am a fan of John B. Wells and wish he were on more often. I'm also a longtime fan of George Knapp who like Art Bell also hails from Nevada and has been around since well before him. He was the reporter who in the 1980s broke the original Bob Lazar story about the alleged reverse engineering of alien spacecraft at Area 51. He has received a couple of Peabody Awards, the Edward R. Murrow Award for Investigative Reporting, the Mark Twain Award and a bunch of Emmys. He's a guy worth listening to and he hosts the Sunday night slot a couple of times a month.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 6, 2013)

I just looked at John Wells' personal website. Nothing but article after article about radiation and how it's going to kill us all.

And what is he selling on his website? Geiger counters, of course. 

Check, please...


----------



## lumenjedi1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I listen every nite at work nite security I've been wondering about c crane lights


----------



## lumenjedi1 (Mar 6, 2013)

And tune in has 24-7 art bell fine art stream .com


----------



## Frijid (Mar 6, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I just looked at John Wells' personal website. Nothing but article after article about radiation and how it's going to kill us all.
> 
> And what is he selling on his website? Geiger counters, of course.
> 
> Check, please...



yup, been there to. i think it was called caravan to midnight or something. 

yup he i seen he was selling them to. kinda like how during 2012 with the mayan thing people was selling books on how to survive the end of the world. scam scam and more scams!


----------



## Frijid (Mar 6, 2013)

lumenjedi1 said:


> I listen every nite at work nite security I've been wondering about c crane lights



i've seen them in a catalog from c crane i got free in the mail yesterday from them. they look ok, but i'll stick to my trusty 2 D maglite.


----------



## EZO (Mar 7, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I just looked at John Wells' personal website. Nothing but article after article about radiation and how it's going to kill us all.
> 
> And what is he selling on his website? Geiger counters, of course.
> 
> Check, please...



That is weird. I'd never seen John Wells' website before. It is odd to be so focused on a single issue even if it is all about selling Geiger counters. Well, I enjoy the way he conducts his slot on Coast to Coast, at any rate.


----------



## Nutdip (Mar 7, 2013)

I remember the show where he played "the sounds of hell." My cat has been possessed ever since.


----------



## EZO (Mar 9, 2013)

What I loved about Art Bell's version of Coast to Coast was how he would orchestrate the collection of unusual guests with interesting stories who would visit on a regular basis making outrageous claims that might stretch credibility but could fire the imagination. Remember Mel's Hole, or the regular caller who claimed to be a time traveler who, back in 1997, asserted he was from 2063? That "sounds from hell" recording showed up in connection with the Mel's Hole story, as I recall. The hole, in Washington State, was alleged to be 15 miles deep.


----------



## Frijid (Mar 9, 2013)

EZO said:


> the regular caller who claimed to be a time traveler who, back in 1997, asserted he was from 2063?



yeah i think the guys name was john titor, and i think it was 2035, IF we're talking about the same guy, i may be thinking of a different dude.


i get tired of the advertisements. i know they have to have money, but i hate it when they find clever little ways to fit them in with the show. 

like if they are talking about storms, and someone calls in and geroge is like "are you in the storm that's hitting new york right now?", and the guy is like "yeah we've had a blizzard come through" and geroge will interrupt, "yeah, see this is why i tell all my listeners to buy a radio from C Crane. if you had a radio from C Crane you could be listening to it and not use the batteries cause it's got a solar panel and a hand crank, makes a great gift and is ONLY 79.99 dollars call today!" then he hangs up on the guy and goes onto the next person. makes me wanna put toothpicks pointy end first under my toe nails and kick the wall!!

and the call screeners are mostly rude when you try to call in. like once i called and the person on the other end picked up and just said "yeah"
i thought i had the wrong number so i just asked is this coast to coast?
he sighed and hung up on me. i rechecked the number i dialed and it was the right number


----------



## Frijid (Mar 9, 2013)

they get some really wacky stories on their sometime. i remember when i think it was feb 15 or 16, the day when the meteorite hit russia, some lady called in and was like "these meteors are warnings from the people of mars, to stop invading them with the rovers and to stop spying on them with the satellites. they don't like it when you invade on them" and geroge was like how do you know? and she was like "they told me so" 
i was laugh so hard i started to choke!


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 10, 2013)

Art Bell is returning - just not to Coast to Coast. George Noory announced last month that Coast would no longer be carried on Sirius/XM; it turns out that Art Bell has struck up some sort of deal to have his own show exclusively on satellite radio, not on terrestrial radio, where Coast will remain. Art has stated on his Facebook that he's ashamed of what Coast has become and will have nothing to do with it, but will at least return to radio in a non-competitive way versus his old show. He has implied that his retirement from Premiere Radio Networks was less than consensual.

_Art Bell's Dark Matter_ premieres on Sirius/XM's talk station on Sept 16, and will air week-nightly from 7-10pm with "best-ofs" on Fridays.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 10, 2013)

I heard that also. Apparently they are building a new studio for him at his home in Nevada.


----------



## Vesper (Aug 10, 2013)

I've listened to C2C since 1990 - back when Art was still talking politics on a regular basis. I still listen almost every night while working but my interest wanes by the year. I was very sad to see Ian Punnet go as I liked his humor and ability to hold his own in interviewing almost anyone. Have consistently been pretty luke-warm on Noory and am looking forward to Bell on XM. I enjoy the mix of campfire stories, occasional politics, science, conspiracy, etc. It's nice to have a live show on when you're up working late.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 11, 2013)

I hope the YouTube pirates are on the ball, there's no way I'm playing ~$16/mo for a few dozen no-locality music stations; not when Netfilix and Hulu give me hundreds of TV series for half that, MLB.tv gives me every ballgame on every station for a fifth of that..


----------



## Phantom309 (Aug 11, 2013)

I used to work midnight shift as a mechanic at a slaughter plant. The guy that worked on forklifts all night listened religiously, when it would come in. We ran a wire to the roof, and had all manner of anttenni built. I was down there talking to him the night that they were talking to a guy from "area 51". He kept talking about how "they" were going to stop him. There was some kind of scuffle in the studio, and they went off the air. Tim was freaked out for the rest of the night. http://www.metatech.org/Art_Bell_Area_51_aliens_audio_tape.html


----------



## EZO (Aug 11, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> I hope the YouTube pirates are on the ball, there's no way I'm playing ~$16/mo for a few dozen no-locality music stations; not when Netfilix and Hulu give me hundreds of TV series for half that, MLB.tv gives me every ballgame on every station for a fifth of that..



+1 Totally agree. The satellite radio subscription model never quite rang my bell. It would have been great if satellite radio had been modeled more along the lines of a top notch internet radio app like Tunein, where a wide range of terrestrial radio stations could be accessed world-wide via satellite. I'd pay a fee for something like that, especially for use in a vehicle since otherwise I can use the internet for this purpose.

As someone who started listening in 1995, I would love to be able to hear Art Bell again on the airwaves. I've enjoyed a few of the hosts, especially, Knapp, Wells, Punnett and even occasionally Noory since Bell's time but the show has never been the same. The show used to often be riveting, regardless of the subject matter, now it's often boring and nothing more than a book tour stop or sales promotion for most guests. Nobody can do Coast to Coast or Dreamland like Art Bell.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 11, 2013)

That's a lot of ham radio gear! A friend of mine spoke to him once over the ham bands.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm also looking forward to Art's return. Reading that he'd be back on SiriusXM convinced me to accept a $25/6 month deal to renew the sat. radio. 

Geoff


----------



## dudemar (Aug 11, 2013)

Not sure if I read the posts correctly, but is C2C going off the air?


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 11, 2013)

dudemar said:


> Not sure if I read the posts correctly, but is C2C going off the air?



Coast to Coast is leaving Sirius/XM, it will remain as is on terrestrial radio. Art will be only on Sirius/XM, not on terrestrial radio.


----------



## dudemar (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok cool


----------



## EZO (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm going to veer a little off topic here (just a little) because I think some of the folks following this thread (especially some younger ones) may find this interesting, especially if you're a fan of Art Bell.

As unique and interesting as Art Bell's Dreamland and Coast to Coast late night radio shows were, he was by no means the first to do this kind of thing. Some of us are old enough to remember lying in bed late at night in the dark, under the glow of the radio dial, listening to the elaborate tales of strange anomalous phenomena, the paranormal and UFOs brought to us by Long John Nebel and his interesting cast of offbeat guests, some of whom were regulars on the show. Sound familiar? Without Long John Nebel, there would have been no Art Bell. Like many of us, Art too grew up listening to Nebel as a kid and as a teenager and was deeply influenced by him. Long John Nebel was the original pioneer of late night talk radio as there had never been anything like it before and he garnered a huge audience. Late night radio was otherwise a dead time that stations didn't really know what to do with until Long John came along and WOR in NYC gave him the airwaves from midnight to 5:30 AM never anticipating the huge success it would become. He broadcast from the mid 1950s 'til his death in 1978 when his slot on WOR was given to a little known guy by the name of Larry King.

If you have never heard a Long John Nebel broadcast before, and even if you have, you may enjoy listening to all or part this 39 minute recording. If you are a fan of Art Bell's broadcasting it is impossible to listen to this recording without hearing Long John Nebel's influence on Art Bell's career which began around the time Nebel died.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 5, 2013)

..and it's over. Art Bell's Dark Matter is cancelled as of tonight, with Art citing inability to stream the show for free to prevent piracy. The show aired for six weeks.


----------



## EZO (Nov 5, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> ..and it's over. Art Bell's Dark Matter is cancelled as of tonight, with Art citing inability to stream the show for free to prevent piracy. Tehe show aired for six weeks.



Ha! For anyone who had been a fan of Art Bell's "Dreamland" or "Coast to Coast" for a long time, this sounds all too familiar. What are the odds this ain't really over and he'll be back before long?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 5, 2013)

I was afraid Art wouldn't last long, but certainly longer than this. Well, now I won't feel bad about cancelling Sirius. And, I can stop backing the car into the garage so I could still receive it.

Geoff


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm a little surprised that management didn't see that coming. Having his show hosted on a pay radio service seemed like the very opposite of what his show was about.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 6, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Having his show hosted on a pay radio service seemed like the very opposite of what his show was about.



And therein lies the problem; the other issue he cited was that satellite listeners are almost exclusively car listeners, so the only people calling in are driving or have to pull over. So satellite's out, podcasts won't work because they're not live, and that pretty much leaves only returning to a nationally syndicated terrestrial radio program. And he just burned bridges with the management that fired him from that gig, so now what?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 6, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> And therein lies the problem; the other issue he cited was that satellite listeners are almost exclusively car listeners, so the only people calling in are driving or have to pull over. So satellite's out, podcasts won't work because they're not live, and that pretty much leaves only returning to a nationally syndicated terrestrial radio program. And he just burned bridges with the management that fired him from that gig, so now what?



Live streaming audio. It's easy to produce and lots of people are doing internet "radio" this way. He would have to invest in the server and some heavy duty bandwidth but beyond that, he could run the show however he wanted to.

BTW one thing I never understood about the show or it's current iteration on AM radio - why so many phone numbers?
-West of the rockies
-East of the rockies
-Left of Sheboygan
-South of Atlantis 
-first time caller line
-wildcard line
-hotline
-coldline
-zip line
-chalk line
-clothes line

Why can't they have ONE phone number? It's easy enough to sort incoming calls by caller ID.


----------



## Frijid (Dec 1, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Live streaming audio. It's easy to produce and lots of people are doing internet "radio" this way. He would have to invest in the server and some heavy duty bandwidth but beyond that, he could run the show however he wanted to.
> 
> BTW one thing I never understood about the show or it's current iteration on AM radio - why so many phone numbers?
> -West of the rockies
> ...



I literately LOL'd at all those lines, like coldline, zip line! 


I think it has to do with call screening the calls coming in. From my understanding art never screened the calls he got. Which i think made it more funny. I remember once on c2c with george, it was around the time when that metorid hit russia (back in feburary, i think) and a woman called in and said that the meteor was from aliens from mars and were "throwing" it at earth because we explore space to much! good humor.


----------



## Frijid (Dec 1, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> I hope the YouTube pirates are on the ball, there's no way I'm playing ~$16/mo for a few dozen no-locality music stations; not when Netfilix and Hulu give me hundreds of TV series for half that, MLB.tv gives me every ballgame on every station for a fifth of that..



They did at one point have an archive for his shows, but some i think got their account canceled. I think they are a little more lenient with his show. I know if you upload a c2c show on youtube, the account will be gone within days.


----------



## Frijid (Dec 1, 2013)

EZO said:


> or the regular caller who claimed to be a time traveler who, back in 1997, asserted he was from 2063?




you talking about john titor? the guy who came from the future to get an old computer to debug the computers in the future? yeah i never understood, if the story is true, why he would come back to 97 and place an add for one in the paper. why not just go back to the year the computers were made and just steal one?


----------



## Frijid (Mar 24, 2014)

Just wanted to post an update, but C2C just fired a regular host, for going to far "off-topic." I find it funny that a C2C would ever find anything off limits, but apparently it did. John B Wells was the host that was fired. His spot is now being filled in by temporary "hosts." John was also the narrator of the tv show "Alien files:unsealed" I predict C2C will nose dive in ratings because john reportedly would draw in larger numbers than george.


----------



## EZO (Mar 24, 2014)

Frijid said:


> Just wanted to post an update, but C2C just fired a regular host, for going to far "off-topic." I find it funny that a C2C would ever find anything off limits, but apparently it did. John B Wells was the host that was fired. His spot is now being filled in by temporary "hosts." John was also the narrator of the tv show "Alien files:unsealed" I predict C2C will nose dive in ratings because john reportedly would draw in larger numbers than george.



If you pay close attention to the subtle but distinct leanings of many of the more recent guests on Coast to Coast you will come to realize that there has been a definite shift in the direction of the show that reflects the corporate agenda and politics of the mass media giant Clear Channel Communications, the owner of Coast to Coast. Most of Clear Channel's news/talk stations carry some combination of Beck, Limbaugh, Hannity and Noory. Although they sponsor a wide variety of radio programing that includes varying political persuasions they have had a controversial and well documented corporate history of censoring or refusing airtime and advertising to those whose opinions and social agendas they may disagree with. There is an excellent, thorough and very enlightening Wikipedia entry on Clear Channel Communications that is a highly informative and worthwhile read that can certainly explain Clear Channel with more clarity and detail than I can here. However, the next time you listen to callers on Coast to Coast, consider this little factoid from the aforementioned Wikipedia entry, _"Clear Channel, through its subsidiary, Premiere Radio Networks, auditions and hires actors to call in to talk radio shows and pose as listeners in order to provide shows, carried by Clear Channel and other broadcasters, with planned content in the form of stories and opinions."_ Times have surely changed at Coast to Coast since the days of Art Bell.

So, in the end it wasn't any talk of "aliens" or any such fringe material that got John B. Wells, one of the show's most popular hosts fired from Coast to Coast, it was the other "off limits" topics that he was interested in bringing to people's attention. For an excellent and enlightening piece about the John B. Wells firing and the whole Coast to Coast story in general read Dave Hodges article, *"John B. Wells Fired for Being Too Popular and Truthful*"

Meanwhile, John. B Wells has launched a daily radio talk show and subscription video podcast called Caravan to Midnight.


----------



## Frijid (Mar 24, 2014)

EZO said:


> If you pay close attention to the subtle but distinct leanings of many of the more recent guests on Coast to Coast you will come to realize that there has been a definite shift in the direction of the show that reflects the corporate agenda and politics of the mass media giant Clear Channel Communications, the owner of Coast to Coast. Most of Clear Channel's news/talk stations carry some combination of Beck, Limbaugh, Hannity and Noory. Although they sponsor a wide variety of radio programing that includes varying political persuasions they have had a controversial and well documented corporate history of censoring or refusing airtime and advertising to those whose opinions and social agendas they may disagree with. There is an excellent, thorough and very enlightening Wikipedia entry on Clear Channel Communications that is a highly informative and worthwhile read that can certainly explain Clear Channel with more clarity and detail than I can here. However, the next time you listen to callers on Coast to Coast, consider this little factoid from the aforementioned Wikipedia entry, _"Clear Channel, through its subsidiary, Premiere Radio Networks, auditions and hires actors to call in to talk radio shows and pose as listeners in order to provide shows, carried by Clear Channel and other broadcasters, with planned content in the form of stories and opinions."_ Times have surely changed at Coast to Coast since the days of Art Bell.
> 
> So, in the end it wasn't any talk of "aliens" or any such fringe material that got John B. Wells, one of the show's most popular hosts fired from Coast to Coast, it was the other "off limits" topics that he was interested in bringing to people's attention. For an excellent and enlightening piece about the John B. Wells firing and the whole Coast to Coast story in general read Dave Hodges article, *"John B. Wells Fired for Being Too Popular and Truthful*"



Now that you mention it, i did notice some of his shows in the last few months when he hosted started to venture into the alex jones kinda stories. But still, i thought C2C would be open to almost anything. Glad he has his own channel now where he's free to discuss anything he wants. Personally i thought he was a better host than noory. I do know that there were some guest that noory had banned simply for appearing on art bells show at the time called dark matter. Can't recall their name though. I know the fill in hosts that took well's place are boring. C2C lost their best host since bell...


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 24, 2014)

That's good to hear about John B Wells having his own show, I think the proper response to C2C going corporate is to launch a flotilla of independent shows to fill the void [now we just need Art to join them]; less Starbucks and more Blue Bottle.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 24, 2014)

I was sorry to hear Wells was gone. Always enjoyed his weekend stints. C2C has certainly slipped in recent years.

Geoff


----------



## EZO (Mar 24, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> That's good to hear about John B Wells having his own show, I think the proper response to C2C going corporate is to launch a flotilla of independent shows to fill the void [now we just need Art to join them]; less Starbucks and more Blue Bottle.



Alas, it lacks Art Bell, but check out *the Dark Matter Radio Network*. Keith Rowland, Art Bell's former webmaster at Coast to Coast and current webmaster at *artbell.com* (aka: Art Bell's Dark Matter) has created The Dark Matter Radio Network to stream paranormal, scientific, technology and overall strange talk radio programs on the Internet to serve the fans of Art Bell. It is basically the "flotilla of independent shows" you are talking about StarHalo. The show also has it's own *TuneIn Radio App channel,* so an iPad or iPhone can be the most convenient and enjoyable vehicle for listening. (See also: *DMRN*)


----------



## EZO (Mar 24, 2014)

Flying Turtle said:


> I was sorry to hear Wells was gone. Always enjoyed his weekend stints. C2C has certainly slipped in recent years.
> 
> Geoff



I miss John Wells too and agree with you that C2C has gone way down hill and with Frijid that it's boring.....and that article I linked makes it all downright depressing.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 25, 2014)

Yep, I'm done with C2C based on this.


----------



## EZO (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm sure anyone interested in the subject of Art Bell's departure from Sirius/XM might be interested in this forum post from the man himself back on February 06, 2014, 08:02:59 PM on BellGab.com - THE Art Bell Fan Forum

Among other things, he weighs in on the JBW (John B. Wells) situation and is highly supportive of the article *I linked* yesterday by Dave Hodges.
More *here*.

*- RE: Art Bell Quits Dark Matter (link)* - « *Reply #22435 on:* » Topic: Art Bell Quits Dark Matter

_"*As I have posted on Facebook and as I promised on this Forum, as soon as I am released from the Sirius/XM NC I will begin streaming my own show. The article so well written about JBW only confirms
what I have felt for YEARS. 

I might have better luck asking Julie for a release of my NC.......I say this because while I was trying to talk to Sirius/XM two days after I left, I simply could not understand why they were not responding to my offer to return if they would only allow streaming until Sirius fixed their problems, when I finally did get a response it was to inform me that Coast would be taking my spot on channel 104.

It is my feeling that "they" want me kept off the air, ho hum, I will fool them by staying healthy and kicking their *** as soon as I can get free."

Art*_


----------



## HotWire (Mar 25, 2014)

Art Bell will always be the best. He can't be replaced. I look forward to his streaming return!


----------



## Frijid (Mar 29, 2014)

EZO said:


> Among other things, he weighs in on the JBW (John B. Wells) situation and is highly supportive of the article *I linked* yesterday by Dave Hodges.
> More *here*.



It appears to me art took up for john? I know george pretty much appears to have known john down the memory hole. 


On a side note, a guy has uploaded johns new shows to youtube. WOW, a major snooze-fest. He'd better pick up the pace, or he's gonna lose subscribers. He is nothing on his show compared to how he was on C2C. One example, he spent like 3-4 days, back to back, talking about the beatles. I hope he is just warming up his engines and getting used to his new show, because after reading some of the comments on youtube, i'm not the only one thinking he's a bore on his new show.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 7, 2014)

EZO said:


> Alas, it lacks Art Bell, but check out *the Dark Matter Radio Network*.



I've tuned in to Dark Matter from time to time over the last couple of weeks and must say, I'm very impressed - this is precisely the gathering of independent shows aspiring to be Coast to Coast that I was wishing for earlier. It seems they even have Art's ratio of assorted subjects down, some paranormal, some science, some fringe, some topical discussion, etc. It's like having new/live C2C content available 24/7..


----------



## EZO (Apr 8, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> I've tuned in to Dark Matter from time to time over the last couple of weeks and must say, I'm very impressed - this is precisely the gathering of independent shows aspiring to be Coast to Coast that I was wishing for earlier. It seems they even have Art's ratio of assorted subjects down, some paranormal, some science, some fringe, some topical discussion, etc. It's like having new/live C2C content available 24/7..



Glad to hear that you are enjoying DMRN. I hope more and more fans of this material and of the "real" Art Bell show become aware of it. I for one am grateful to have an alternative to what the current show has become.

Here and there I've still made a stab at listening to C2C if there is a guest on who I think may interest me and I am astonished at the hidden agenda being put forth on most nights. If you pay attention and take the time to do a little research on the background, history, publications and previous media appearances of certain of these guests, it becomes all too apparent. And some of the highly supportive, obsequious remarks coming out of George Noory's mouth just leave me shaking my head....and leave me wondering how many people are picking up on what is going on and how many people are being influenced by this.

Since becoming aware that Premiere Radio Networks "secretly" hires actors to pose as callers to these shows it becomes rather obvious when you hear them on the air. I've noticed as well that during the news segments on many of these stations the "random" unidentified "man on the street" comments that are sprinkled in with the news also are part of this agenda. I've also learned that this new awareness and scrutiny since 2011 about paid actors posing as callers to their shows has lead Premiere to remove most of the information from their still accessible "Premiere ON CALL" web page, nevertheless, the link for auditioning to become a paid caller is still there, in case anyone reading this thinks this whole story is some sort of conspiracy theory. Also this TRS article has much more interesting information about this topic for anyone who is interested. Also here.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for those links, Ezo. That is truly disgusting what they're doing.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 24, 2015)

Got a postcard at Hamvention announcing that Art Bell is returning to the airwaves with "Midnight in the Desert" beginning in July 2015. The postcard stated it will be on WTWW 5.085khz, but I'm sure that's a typo and it should be 5.085mhz.


----------



## StarHalo (May 24, 2015)

Ha, that's clever; it won't matter what your local affiliates/networks are, just one big signal anyone can get. Wonder what the coverage will be..


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 24, 2015)

It's apaprently one of those religious shortwave stations. They have a 100kw transmitter in Lebanon, Tennessee, east of Nashville. I'm pretty sure I can receive them where I am. My guess is that he's buying brokered time in the overnight slot.

Confirmed that it's 5.085*mhz* from Wikipedia's entry for the station.


----------



## StarHalo (May 24, 2015)

PhotonWrangler said:


> It's apaprently one of those religious shortwave stations.



Even better, those come in louder/better than most AM stations. 

Everybody who needs a shortwave radio to tune in, head over to the radios thread..


----------



## G. Scott H. (May 24, 2015)

I used to love listening to Art back in the day. He seems to have had a helluva time getting back into radio over the past few years, though. I hope this newest attempt is finally successful. I'd love to hear Art on a regular basis again.


----------



## EZO (May 24, 2015)

For many months now *Dark Matter Radio Network*, the internet streaming channel I mentioned in this thread quite some time ago has been featuring the intriguing tag line, "Art Bell Returns in July". *DMRN* is available via the *Tune-in* mobile app for smartphones and tablets as well as directly on the internet.

Art Bell's new show *"Midnight in the Desert"* will be airing on *July 20th, 2015* and it will be broadcast on shortwave via WTWW * and* streaming on the internet via Tune-in Radio and through Art's web site directly. So if you can't or don't want to listen to the show on shortwave radio you will be able to access it anywhere you can get the internet.

*WTWW* (We Transmit World Wide) is owned by George McClintock who was one of the owners of *WWCR* (World Wide Christian Radio) in Nashville, Tennessee. *WWCR* has a long history of leasing airtime to non-religious broadcasters such as _Radio Free America_ hosted by Tom Valentine,_ World of Radio_ hosted by Glenn Hauser, _Newswatch Magazine_ hosted by David J. Smith, _The Hour of the Time _hosted by William Cooper,_(now THAT was a show!) Radio New York International_ hosted by Allan Weiner and many others. It looks like *WTWW* intends to do the same. Watch their developing programming schedule for some interesting DXing possibilities.

Go to *http://artbell.com/* to learn more about the new Art Bell show. *Be sure to check out the FAQ!*

The show will be free to all but there will be a membership subscription option for access to the archives and you’ll also be able to access the “Wormhole” and send Art messages/questions during the show.

There will be two Skype computers running, one for North America (US/Canada/Mexico) and one for International callers.

The show will be sponsored by advertisers.

There will be a live Twitter feed during the show and there are two BBS style message forums, one moderated and one not.

The show will not be broadcast on any terrestrial radio stations or on satellite.

*Art Bell Returns in July!*


----------



## Cataract (May 27, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## bestellen (May 28, 2015)

I listened to it a whole lot when I was younger and had nothing better to do. Back when I was living with my parents and had no money, and later when I was living with my sister and still had no money and also no TV set. Sipping vodka and listening to the entire four hour broadcast every night was basically a ritual on the weekdays. I liked how they basically allowed anybody and everybody on the show: they would interview respected scientists and then take calls from crazy conspiracy nuts who think the world is run by lizard people. It was good stuff.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 28, 2015)

bestellen said:


> ...and then take calls from crazy conspiracy nuts who think the world is run by lizard people.



You mean it isn't?  They're already selling us auto insurance.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 28, 2015)

Yes, I used to listen all the time. Good entertainment. Some crazy stuff seems plausible. Or I guess you could say, it makes you question things. Which probably isn't a bad thing. Strangely they have been proven correct a few times. They talked about US Govt spying on its citizens and other countries too. That was years before it came out to be proven true. So makes you kinda wonder about some of the other stuff.


----------



## Cataract (May 30, 2015)

PhotonWrangler said:


> You mean it isn't?  They're already selling us auto insurance.



Auto insurance is nothing, at least you get some of your money back if you crash. They steal your money and make you vote for them by using that same money they stole from you :nana:


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 20, 2015)

*TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT*

*9 PM PDT/Midnight EDT*

*Live* on ArtBell.com
*Live* on the TuneIn app, search Dark Matter Digital Network
*Live* on shortwave, 5085 kHz


----------



## HotWire (Jul 26, 2015)

*Midnight in the Desert:* M-F 9:00 P.M. until midnight! Art Bell is back and live! Information, phone numbers, and link to *Dark Matter*! You can stream live for free or subscribe for full-access to past shows for $5.00/month....


----------



## ForrestChump (Sep 10, 2015)

pageyjim said:


> I still miss Art Bell.



It's probably already been mentioned many times, but there is no coast to coast without Art Bell.

That time when he went off the air for like 3 minutes, " The plug was pulled on that call, everything just shut down! I've never seen anything like that! We lost the caller...." I peed in my pants a little.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 11, 2015)

Art has stated openly that _Midnight_ is much closer to the vision he had for a radio show than _Coast_; while _Midnight_ hasn't been around long enough to have any "classic" episodes, the overall format and feel is a big improvement over _Coast_. Much more program and less commercials, more conversation with Art, less of a corporate feel..


----------



## ForrestChump (Sep 11, 2015)

StarHalo said:


> Art has stated openly that _Midnight_ is much closer to the vision he had for a radio show than _Coast_; while _Midnight_ hasn't been around long enough to have any "classic" episodes, the overall format and feel is a big improvement over _Coast_. Much more program and less commercials, more conversation with Art, less of a corporate feel..




Hmmmmm

Gotta check that out.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 23, 2015)

Working night shift all summer got me hook on flashlights.
And very nearly coast to coast...until the night the vampire was explaining to other vampires how to get uncle sam to pay for their psyc pills. 

But I did learn a lot about *what's really going on* behind our backs while world leaders play "the hand is quicker than the eye" games...


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 24, 2015)

This is great news...Art Bell? Hopefully, this new show will remind me C2C of days gone by! Has anyone been listening and can relay how the show is going thus far? It seems that the subscription price is now $7.99 monthly?...

Also, tonight's broadcast (9/23) doesn't seem to be linking up with who is supposed to be the guest? Any idea why?

Edit: it's a repeat of the 9/7 show....?


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 24, 2015)

Art's off the air tonight as the Internet is down at his location.

The show is basically an improved/maximized version of Coast; almost no commercials, brief news to open then immediately to the guest for a lengthy in-depth convo, free calling with Skype, more input thanks to texts/emails/etc. 

The show is free to listen live, lots of listening options as discussed earlier in the radios thread.


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 24, 2015)

StarHalo said:


> Art's off the air tonight as the Internet is down at his location.
> 
> The show is basically an improved/maximized version of Coast; almost no commercials, brief news to open then immediately to the guest for a lengthy in-depth convo, free calling with Skype, more input thanks to texts/emails/etc.
> 
> The show is free to listen live, lots of listening options as discussed earlier in the radios thread.



Thanks for the info.

Re: radios...I used the TuneIn app to listen to the shaw last night, but I am looking for a good radio that can pick up shortwave, so thanks for the link. The Skywave seems like "the one," but I'm wondering if there are any non-super technical reviews that you - or anybody here - has found helpful? How is the sound? Does it pick up SW channels well?


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 24, 2015)

wacbzz said:


> The Skywave seems like "the one," but I'm wondering if there are any non-super technical reviews that you - or anybody here - has found helpful?



Jay Allen is the radio review guy, be sure to peruse the site..


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 24, 2015)

StarHalo said:


> Jay Allen is the radio review guy, be sure to peruse the site..



So I read his review...he's obviously very knowledgeable about these radios! One this he kinda glossed over on though was sound. I don't want to buy one of these and then have my iPhone 5S sound better!

Can anybody comment about the sound from this radio? 

Or, are there any other recommendations for a radio like this that has very good sound, knob station tuning, and about the same size? 

I read end on the radio thread about the Tecsun 110, but there is no tuning knob and I'm not so certain - this would be my first radio like this - that I would intuitively grasp the non-English writing on the face of the radio...


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 24, 2015)

wacbzz said:


> Can anybody comment about the sound from this radio?
> 
> Or, are there any other recommendations for a radio like this that has very good sound, knob station tuning, and about the same size?



The Skywave is extremely tiny for a shortwave radio; you can't tell from the pictures but it's about the dimensions of a smartphone and just over an inch thick. There are a couple of other world band radios roughly that size, but you're not going to get any surprises sound quality-wise from these models. The good news is that this works in your favor for shortwave listening - most SW signals are distant and weak, and have a pretty narrow/"low-fidelity" bandwidth that won't sound much different on a larger speaker (aside from the various whistles, squeals, and bursts of noise all over the band you would not want rendered in detail.) If you want a world band radio with a big quality speaker for FM/strong signal listening, you'll need to look to the large carry-handle format ~$150 class, like the Tecsun 880 (or a used Grundig/Eton S350 series for ~$90.)

Should also note: Art's show is done entirely in the digital realm and thus sounds much better on the online stream than the radio broadcast allows for. An online device connected to a hi-fi Bluetooth speaker or sound system will blow away any portable radio sound-wise.


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 28, 2015)

Nick Redfern tonight on Midnight!


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 4, 2015)

The list of terrestrial affiliates is getting rather lengthy..


----------



## wacbzz (Oct 5, 2015)

StarHalo said:


> The list of terrestrial affiliates is getting rather lengthy..



And probably rightfully so; every night that I have listened via TuneIn, the audience has been around 332K.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 30, 2015)

Neil deGrasse Tyson on tonight; was waiting for him or Michio Kaku to come on, as the sign that _Midnight_ had really made it..


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 31, 2015)

..and the Ghost Investigatiors Society playing EVP recordings the very next night, it's like sweeps week..


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 12, 2015)

..and it's over, again. Art has left the show out of fear for his/his family's safety after a bizarre series of criminal incidents on his property. Obviously no word on his plans or whereabouts.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 12, 2015)

StarHalo said:


> ..and it's over, again. Art has left the show out of fear for his/his family's safety after a bizarre series of criminal incidents on his property. Obviously no word on his plans or whereabouts.



This isn't the first time this has happened, if I recall correctly.

Apparently there was a physical altercation with a stalker. If I was in his shoes, I would make sure that there was surveillance footage of this guy posted all over social media.


----------



## Norman (Dec 15, 2015)

Well, here's Art's story (doesn't really say much)
http://midnightinthedesert.com/art-hangs-it-up-for-the-last-time/

And apparently, it's put the existence of the Dark Matter network in peril too.
http://midnightinthedesert.com/the-future-of-midnight-in-the-desert-and-dark-matter-radio-network/

Whoever this stalker is, his supporters are apparently posting on Art's Facebook wall. This site also has some information
http://bellgab.com/index.php/topic,9149.0.html


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 14, 2018)

RIP Art Bell, who passed away last Friday [the 13th] at his home in Las Vegas, Nevada; he was 72. 

And that's another few nails in the coffin of radio for me; I think Art was surely the radio personality I've spent the most hours with in my life, his show was half the reason, the late-night stories-by-the-fire reason to own a radio at all. He did a couple comebacks later in life, I was really hoping for one more. Dearly missed.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 14, 2018)

He knew how to weave a compelling story. RIP sir.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 15, 2018)

Art's not gone. He's hanging out with the celestials for a time until folks forget about him. 

Being famous became a drag so he needs to become un-famous to resume his work. 

But just incase he is gone for real... RIP man. You dun good.


----------

